
A guide to Semantic Segmentation - Anil1331
https://nanonets.com/blog/semantic-image-segmentation-2020/
======
imslavko
I saw the article mentions labeling tools, so I want to pitch my open-source
app for labeling I built for NCSoft, it is a web-based tool similar to
labelbox but has a more modern look and feel than the OSS alternatives (it
gained some momentum in the Korean tech circles):

[https://github.com/slava/label-tool](https://github.com/slava/label-tool)

